# Chocolate - Lutes Marine tourney June 12th



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lutes Marine*​
*Chocolate Bayou*​
*Saturday* 
*June 12th 2010*​
*6:00am - 3:00pm*

*Door Prizes at weigh-in*

*A portion of the money goes to Sea Center Texas for flounder restocking*

*The rest goes to the anglers*​
*CATAGORIES*

*Heaviest Speckled Trout less than 25"*
*-Determined by weight*
*-Spec must be in the slot (15" - 25")*
*-Please release Specs over 25 inches as they will not be accepted*

*Blackjack Redfish*
*-Determined by length*
*-Fish closest to 21" inches without going over, tail pinched*
*-Redfish must exceed 20"*

*Heaviest Sheepshead*
*-Determined by weight *
*-Sheepshead must exceed 15"*

*Bonus Pot*
*Redfish with the most spots*
*-Red must be in the slot (20" - 28")*
*-Spots must be bigger than a pencil eraser*

****In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.*


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fishing Rules and Regulations*
*1. Tournament begins Saturday June 12th at 6 am and ends at *
*3 pm. **Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.*
*You must be in line, to weigh-in by 3pm sharp.*
*2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.*
*3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.*
*4. This is an individual tournament*
*5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.*
*6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!*
*7. Artificial and live bait allowed*
*8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.*
*THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.
9. Boundaries include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, **any "Beach front"**, Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.
10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. No pooling fish
12. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.*
*13. **You may only use the same fish in one Category.*
*14. You must know what category you are going to enter your fish in before approaching the weigh-in table.*
*15. **The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. Lutes Marine has the right to round up entries to add another payout.*

*All decisions made by the Weigh Master committee are final!!!!!*​


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

We'll make this one.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

These are some fun and easy catagories .... great for taking a kid fishing


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Looks like another great turnout for tomorrow ... it's for a good cause ( Sea Center Texas, Flounder program )

Please introduce yourself if you make it out


----------

